# Glass advice



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all, bought a new car just a few days ago and noticed lots of streaking when cleaning the outer glass.

I washed the car and used a clay mitt on the glass but still got lots of streaking when drying.

I've now used 0000 wirewool and cleaned using gyeon glass after initial wiping it dry using tissue.

Still getting streaking. Any other advice on removing this? Not had this issue with my other cars.

Thanks























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've had similar when the dealership put a glass coating on - without my knowledge and it didn't work well, took me several attempts with Bar keepers friends (powder version) and the 'srubbing' side of a non scratch sponge, then AG glass polish. 

Once I'd managed to get it to a point where I was happy with it, it was then a new set of wiper blades to cure the striking etc as the blades were impregnated / spoiled with it...


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I've had similar when the dealership put a glass coating on - without my knowledge and it didn't work well, took me several attempts with Bar keepers friends (powder version) and the 'srubbing' side of a non scratch sponge, then AG glass polish.
> 
> Once I'd managed to get it to a point where I was happy with it, it was then a new set of wiper blades to cure the striking etc as the blades were impregnated / spoiled with it...


Thank you Andy. Yes that's what it must be, saw some paperwork regarding guard x from the dealer when bought from new. They must have applied it to the glass with no prep as usual. Terrible product regardless.

Will seek detailer services to get entire car corrected

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

3M do a glass polishing compound, part no 60150. I've used it to cut back on greasy residue on windscreens with great success.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That should come goog easily enough. Our a5 was exactly the same. I cleaned the glass thoroughly, which you have done too, and I applied a glass sealant. Couple of applications, as instructed, and the stealing has gone. 

I've had several cars where the glass has been like like that when I got them. Clean and seal, and it'll be grand. It has worked for me for 10 years or more. 

Nice car btw. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

LOVE the car !!!


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Cookies said:


> That should come goog easily enough. Our a5 was exactly the same. I cleaned the glass thoroughly, which you have done too, and I applied a glass sealant. Couple of applications, as instructed, and the stealing has gone.
> 
> I've had several cars where the glass has been like like that when I got them. Clean and seal, and it'll be grand. It has worked for me for 10 years or more.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, will give it another clean and use decon on it next. If not I'll just hand polish it and see if that helps.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

westerman said:


> LOVE the car !!!


Thank you mate, my old fn2 was in exceptional condition for it's age as it had been machine polished and coated. Will be doing the same to the fk8.

The car is immense! Fantastic handling and love the gearbox!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Commander2874 said:


> Thanks mate, will give it another clean and use decon on it next. If not I'll just hand polish it and see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Is it the same on all windows btw?

If so. Try applying rainx, h2go or something like that on a side window. Even a QD sealant would do.

Take the easy route. Give this a try and see if it works.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Lovely car Commander 

I remember your FN2 on TRO.

I've had this with streaky glass.

I cleaned, clayed and used Angelwax Vision glass cleaner and then Angelwax H2GO.
I think actually before Vision I polished with CarPro Ceriglass on a rayon pad.

Also on the other car I polished with Gtechniq C4 and sealed with Gtechniq C5.

Both screens are great now.

Good luck sorting it out - should be easy as it is a new screen and wont have had loads of hammer.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Is it the same on all windows btw?
> 
> If so. Try applying rainx, h2go or something like that on a side window. Even a QD sealant would do.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, yes it is, side and rear glass hence the poor guard x application. 
I have h2go so will use that next time i wash the car. Will also give ceri glass a go via hand see if that helps in any way. 
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

James_R said:


> Lovely car Commander
> 
> I remember your FN2 on TRO.
> 
> ...


Thank you mate! Loved my fn2! Was so sad to see it go but now the new type r will be getting the same treatment!

Yes i will get another bottle of vision as that is a great cleaner and should prove helpful against this glass.

And will coat with h2go after.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

my car is the same, tried various normal glass cleaners nothing touches it so far, i tried rain x on mine over it, didnt work in the slightest, was like id done nothing

if it ever stops raining gonna try some compound on it of some sort, if that doesnt take it off ill use Ceriglass on a rayon pad


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

BRUN said:


> my car is the same, tried various normal glass cleaners nothing touches it so far, i tried rain x on mine over it, didnt work in the slightest, was like id done nothing
> 
> if it ever stops raining gonna try some compound on it of some sort, if that doesnt take it off ill use Ceriglass on a rayon pad


Has yours had some cheap protection put on too? Think it's def poor application of guard x as car is only 2 years old.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Not sure as I'm not the first owner, but it's 3 years old


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Guys, have done a few of these now, including both mine & Mrs Rappys car.

Please feel free to PM me. If you live close happy to help FOC


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

if its not raining tomorrow, and i remember, gonna go over with sonax 04-06 and then some carpro eraser see if that shifts it


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Right I've done it, 04-06 then some Eraser, I'll give it some more time then wet the screen and use wipers and see what happens

ive since applied some Rain X but then its gone dark, have to use the car tomorrow lunch time so ill see if the Rain X has taken this time, as last time it had not worked in the slightest


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Well, again the Rain X hasn't took, but I didn't notice the weird marks on the screen today


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BRUN said:


> Well, again the Rain X hasn't took, but I didn't notice the weird marks on the screen today


You may need to apply several times. In my own experience, you should have no bother with the streaking now that you've applied a glass coating.

When you're replacing the rain-x give H2Go or Autobrite Repel a go. Geo very effective products.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BRUN said:


> Well, again the Rain X hasn't took, but I didn't notice the weird marks on the screen today


Oh well, good news on the marks then :thumb:

Personally, I don't like / use anything on the screen...


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

Seems to be lots of this with new cars at the moment. Lots of reports of it on another FB group. My new car had the same problem. I got the DA on it yesterday with some autoglym glass polish. Made a big difference, still got more to do when I have the time and the weather is better.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Oh well, good news on the marks then :thumb:
> 
> Personally, I don't like / use anything on the screen...


Same here :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Commander2874 said:


> Hi mate, yes it is, side and rear glass hence the poor guard x application.
> I have h2go so will use that next time i wash the car. Will also give ceri glass a go via hand see if that helps in any way.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That is the ticket. Ceriglass by hand should knock that out. Before seAling it though wait a few hours or a day and clean it again to make sure whatever was making it streak is gone. Then sealant or coating of choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive got some Ceriglass, a rayon pad, and some Forte on my xmas list, so im sure that will sort things once and for all

to be honest i think the Sonax 04-06 has removed most/all of what was there


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

In the past I have used some BKF mixed to a paste to remove similar streaking. Worked well for me...


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

used the car again yesterday and the streaks are still there, must be different weather makes them show or not, they are not as bad as before but still there to some extent

looks like the ceriglass and rayon will be the answer, hopefully lol


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm with Andyblue & Rappy.

Once the windscreen is perfectly clean then I don't apply anything else.

For me it seems that the action of wipers + road grime + dust etc. physically strips the coating - essentially "sands" it off - but not uniformly so you end up with the screen in a worse state for visibility than if it was left without the coating.

Quicker and easier to just clean again BKF etc. rather than having to strip back all the coating and re apply.

I'm quite happy to use coatings on side windows as there isn't the action of the wipers to sand off the coating.

As always, each to their own.

Andy.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

can someone point out exactly which bar keepers friend they are using


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BRUN said:


> can someone point out exactly which bar keepers friend they are using


I use the powder version...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bar-Keeper...friend&qid=1608571493&sr=8-1&tag=hydrukspg-21


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

What Andyblue said. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Forgot to add, you can pick up from various supermarket etc as well - if you’ve got a branch of ‘The Range’ near you, they stock it cheaply :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

what exactly do you do with it, being a powder ?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I normally chuck some on a damp microfibre then polish it in.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BRUN said:


> what exactly do you do with it, being a powder ?


I've used it in 2 ways - the first being to make it into a paste and apply to the glass - I use the non scratch side of a sponge.

The other way I've used it, was when it was raining and I needed to clean the screen, so sprinkled some powder directly onto the sponge and used the rain / water present.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Can you not use 0000 wool wire with it?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

H-M3 said:


> Can you not use 0000 wool wire with it?


Some do use 0000 wire wool and this, or glass cleaner and they report it works :thumb:

As everything, if you wish to try - I'd recommend a small inconspicuous area first, just to ensure no issues...


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mix to a paste with "white" (distilled) vinegar. You want something that is thin enough that it will spread easily but not run off/down the windows.

BKF is acidic. Mixing it with vinegar (which is acidic) just upps the cleaning power.

Apply as if it's a wax - overlapping circles.

Leave to dry.

Polish off - I use lots of individual blue paper tissues. https://www.toolstation.com/centre-feed-2-ply-blue-roll/p21664 If any of the paste is stubborn just a quick dribble with vinegar or even a spritz with water and off it comes.

*Thoroughly* rinse - remember it's acidic so you want it long gone from any paintwork etc.

Hope that helps.

Andy.

PS Never thought to do it with 0000 wire wool. I'll give that a go - thanks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

My sis left her car over for a pre-Christmas wash today, so I thought I'd take a few pics of the glass to show in this thread.

Her car is a Seat Leon, and has never had anything applied to the glass.

Upon rinsing. 









After washing, and I applied a QD sealsnt to the right side of that window. 









And done. 









Hope you get sorted.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you look at the first pic in post #1 the glass looks very much like the first pic in post #39.

For me, that's not clean and it's what BKF + vinegar will have a very good go at stripping off.

The "pattern" is stuff on the glass. What it actually is doesn't really matter to me - can be road muck or some other "film." For me it's a contaminant that I don't want.

Maybe I'm being too picky .

Andy.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Cookies said:


> My sis left her car over for a pre-Christmas wash today, so I thought I'd take a few pics of the glass to show in this thread.
> 
> Her car is a Seat Leon, and has never had anything applied to the glass.
> 
> ...


Cleaned my car and used gyeon glass and sealed with h2go, glass looking much better! No more streaking and no wiper judder either. Got new Bosche wipers fitted too.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

hi mate just to let you know ive now used Carpro ceriglass on a rayon pad, used Eraser, and then applied Flyby Forte, so I will let you know how it goes once it rains


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

BRUN said:


> hi mate just to let you know ive now used Carpro ceriglass on a rayon pad, used Eraser, and then applied Flyby Forte, so I will let you know how it goes once it rains


Thanks mate, I had my car professionally detailed and glass is sorted now. Just needed a good polish. So much better now and coated with Aquavelox.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wibblyw (Nov 14, 2009)

I was once advised by someone at Gtechniq a while back (when their G1 product wouldn't bond properly to the glass) that simplest best approach was to use a machine polisher and a paint cutting compound. They said it's not hard enough to damage the glass, but capable of stripping off what was on it... Worked for me anyway.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

seems ive finally sorted it, early days but not noticed any strange marks etc like before


----------

